# Nikon Ff F-mount?



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

Finally?
Rumors of a FF mirror less that uses the F mount
==> 
New Nikon full frame mirrorless camera on the horizon Nikon Rumors


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 21, 2015)

Please let there be an EVF


----------



## gsgary (Apr 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Please let there be an EVF


No EVF means the bastards can charge you more for one that fits on the flash mount


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 21, 2015)

gsgary said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Please let there be an EVF
> ...


Yeah, and after the way they priced the coolpix a, I can't see them pricing this for anything less than like $5000. And they'll call it the coolpix F


----------



## gsgary (Apr 21, 2015)

But it won't be cool as F - - -


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

gsgary said:


> But it won't be cool as F - - -


It'll be a F---'ed up FF .. so Coolpix FFF


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 24, 2015)

I think this rumor is complete b.s.

It simply makes no sense at all.

IF Nikon would release a mirrorless camera, obviously they will simply provide an adapter for F-Mount lenses.

A camera cant be "small" and have the f mount at the same time. Or thats a very different definition of "small" than I use.

IF Nikon or anyone releases a full frame camera, they certainly wont leave out the EVF. Its a full frame camera. The sensor alone costs, what ? Something like 500$ ? Makes no sense to offer it without a high quality body.


----------

